Ask HN: Who moved from Angular to React and why? - jeremychone
======
Isammoc
I move from angular 4 to react TS for my side projects. Mostly because of the
main philosophy (components vs functional, my back-end is in scala) but for
using redux as well. The capacity to replay user behavior is a killer feature.
And a well designed tools enable a development velocity I didn't have with
angular.

~~~
acemarke
Hi, I'm a Redux maintainer. Glad to hear it's useful for you! Any particular
extensions or approaches you're using to capture user behavior?

------
aprdm
When angular 2 was released and I noticed that I had to re-learn angular I
changed frameworks as I thought it was more work than learning react.

Best decision ever, react api hasn't changed much.

~~~
jeremychone
Thanks, appreciate the answer.

